# Need help with Southeast and Mideast coast breeders



## jeremyrobinson (Nov 14, 2012)

Ladies and Gentlemen

I'm a U.S. Army Officer currently deployed and very interested in owning a German Shepherd when I come home. I have wanted one ever since I can remember and have had the privilege to know a few around the work place. I'm looking for breeders on the East Coast that I can stop by on my return trip back to my parents home for leave. I will be traveling from Savannah, GA to Richmond, VA and would be willing to drive a few hours off of interstate 95 to pick him up. I'm looking for a male puppy from a well established line of working dogs. What I'm interested in learning from this community would be who are some well-known and liked breeders along my route, where are they located and what is the price range they sell their puppies. Thank you very much for the help and I look forward to hearing your responses.

Jeremy


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

"welcome home and thanks for your service" i am not the one to answer, sure you will get plenty of responses, but google "blackthorn" gsd. i believe this breeder is very highly thought of on this forum and is on my short list for my next pup.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Check out Alert K9 German Shepherd Breeder German Shepherd Puppies 
You will like what you see.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

when are you looking to purchase?


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We have a few dogs in our club from Hillview. My girl is my pride and joy .
We also have members in our club with dogs from there, so far all are working very nicely.
Hillview Kennels - German Shepherd Breeders


----------



## jeremyrobinson (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the help thus far. I will be looking to buy around July/August of 2013 since I will be here overseas for a while. I didn't know how far our to start contacting breeders but this gives me something to do while I'm here. I'm very motivated to go through with this so I won't be wasting anyone's time. Thanks again!


----------



## jeremyrobinson (Nov 14, 2012)

Along with finding a breeder I would like to know the process in general of purchasing a puppy. I understand the litters are planned so I want to be able to ask the right questions to make sure I get my dream dog. I'd appreciate all the help I can get and as I said before, it will not be until next summer until I would be purchasing. Thanks again!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

LOVE that you are doing all your research so early on finding the perfect puppy and best breeder for you! 

I think I'd recommend you spend alot of time on the ---> Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums (click that) so you will be vastly more knowledgeable when talking to breeders. Meaning the best breeders will know you are worthy of owning one of their wonderful dogs! More we know going in, the more we can help the best breeders match us with their puppies (or not).

Good luck!


----------



## jeremyrobinson (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you very much for the references. Still trying to view my options. If anyone would be interested in talking one on one I do have free time despite being deployed. I will greatly appreciate all the help I can get. Again, looking along the East Coast from Savannah, GA to the Richmond, VA areas. 100% committed to this and willing to learn all I can to ensure I do everything right.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

If you are more along the east coast physically and can visit, look up Frans Slaman at von der sauk. He trains, handles competes with his dogs - that is critical in choosing a dog. You can verify that he has done the competitions  He is well known in both working and training.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Don't know all what they have on the ground, but Frans Slaman is not far off I-95. I know he has a least a few strong male pups available right now.


----------



## jeremyrobinson (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you all for the help. I'm still continuing my research and search for a breeder that will have a liter available for when I get back. Anyone know of one planning for July-August 2013 time frame?


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

jeremyrobinson said:


> Thank you all for the help. I'm still continuing my research and search for a breeder that will have a liter available for when I get back. Anyone know of one planning for July-August 2013 time frame?


It looks like Birgit (Von Falkenhein/Alert K9) has prize litter available may/June. You should check them out.

Henry von der Boyneburgker Strasse (BH, AD, IPO3) and Brenda z Atarova Sadu (ZM,BH,FPr1,ZZO, ZVV1)


----------



## jeremyrobinson (Nov 14, 2012)

Ladies and Gentlemen

Thank you for those who have been kind enough to speak with me and help me out this far. Just wanted to update this thread. I'm still overseas and look to be buying a puppy upon my return around July. I have continued to work with the Military Working Dogs here in my area and have learned as much as I can.

I'm still looking to buy from a reputable breeder along the east coast. I will be able to pay all expenses up front and am willing to answer any questions needed.

If you could please contact me here or [email protected] if you are expecting a litter in the time frame previously stated and are willing to help a deployed Soldier I would be extremely grateful.

CPT Jeremy Robinson


----------



## jeremyrobinson (Nov 14, 2012)

Luckily I have been able to contact most people via email and have had great conversations with them.

It looks that if I were to be able to pick up a puppy in July the litter would need to be conceived within the next few weeks. Does anyone know or recommend anyone that will be having litters at this time.

Again, thank you for the people who have responded to my thread and I always continue to look forward to all the help I can get.

Jeremy


----------

